# Hunt For Big Fish Round 1



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Went fishing out of the dutch gap saturday afternoon/night due to not being able to get any stripers out of the surf down here and ended up catching a 38lb blue cat and a 22lb striper. Saw the school of striper pass the stern on the fishfinder and the fight was on. All caught on cut bait on the bottom.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Way to go*

Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer:


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

did you kiss that cat and let it go ?


----------

